# Where the "F!" is "Settings -> Storage" to enable SDCARD?



## sundevil98 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm trying to get Cyanogen installed on my Touchpad. I think I'm almost there... But not quite!

When my Touchpad boots up Cyanogen, it goes into a "boot loop" (Screen has a greet arrow/logo that says Cyanogen Loading, then goes back to HP logo and re-boots). I'm not sure exactly what the issue is, but I want to try and follow this link to fix it:

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Troubleshooting#Bootloop_problem

I don't quite understand how to see the root directory of SDCARD (is there a physical SDCARD in the Touchpad?).

I read here the following:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20767-how-tobugs-known-issues-and-workarounds-with-all-cm9-builds/

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]


> USB Mass storage does not currently work without some voodoo magic. Instead go to settings > storage > menu (3 dots, top right) > USB computer connection and select Media device (MTP). You may also need to turn off USB debugging at settings > Developer Options


[/background]

Only issue is that I don't know where the heck "Settings > Storage > menu..." is. Am I looking for this in Windows (I'm running Windows 7)? Am I looking for this in WebOS (after booting to WebOS). Or is it somewhere in Cyanogen (which I can't boot to).

My only guess is that I'm looking for "Settings>Storage>menu" in WebOS... However, when I boot to WebOS, touch the arrow in the bottom right hand corner, and select the "Settings" tab... There's no "Storage" icon or anything anywhere. (I have I've looked in all my other tabs (thinking it may have been moved) and I can't find it. I've WebOS Doctored the device - no luck.

So where the heck is "Settings>Storage>menu..."???

Sorry for such a newb dumb question... But, I've been looking for the past 3 hours and can't find it.


----------



## sundevil98 (Jul 13, 2012)

Well, 12 hours later and I've got it figured out... "Settings>Storage>menu..." is in Android/Cyanogenmod... Not WebOS.

Had to use ACMEInstaller2 to get around the issues I was having.


----------

